# Missing HD Channels in Guide with 1000.2 WA Dish Network‏



## DialgaChampion (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi there, I wonder if someone can help me.

I signed up with Dish a few days ago. Rochester, New York. I bought a Hopper, 1000.2 WA dish with the three LNB setup, and a Duo Node. I have three lines running from the dish into the node.

When I pull up the TV guide on the Hopper itself, it seems like I'm missing a lot of HD channels that I should be getting.

I'm on the America's Top 250 package. When I run a Check Switch on the receiver, I see green checkmarks for all 3 tuners next to 119, 110 and 129. Signal strength for 110 is around 40, and for 119 it's around 70. For 129, signal strength for transponders 1, 4, 6, 8, 16-32 are all 50 or higher. Transponders 2, 3, 5 and 7 are below 30 strength, and all the other ones don't have any signal strength (9-15). Also, don't know if it matters, but when I select some of the transponders, the word "Transponder" changes to "Spotbeam". I also went into the Diagnostics System Status screen and there are green rectangular boxes under all three 119, 110 and 129. To the right of the 129 box in Row 'G' is an X with no colored box under it.

It seems like I'm getting all the channels from 110 and 119. Some from 129 are coming in HD. I've made a list here of the HD channels I'm getting in the guide:

DIY HD -- Sat 110
NFL HD -- Sat 129
AXS HD -- Sat 119
MLBNA -- Sat 129

HUSLR Channel 497
ULTRA Channel 502
THTRE Channel 503
MOVIE Channels 504-522
BBGL Channel 9559

That's it. All the other channels that show up in the guide are in SD only.

Now, I know the hard drive in my Hopper isn't working -- the HDD shows up with a big red X on the diagnostics screen. I know this must be the reason why the channel logos don't appear in the guide, and probably also the reason why I can only see 1 hour of programming in advance, instead of 9 days. I'm having a replacement receiver sent to me.

Here's my question though. Would the failed hard drive also prevent the other HD channels on 129 from appearing in the guide, or did my installer align the dish wrong? Should I have gone with the Eastern Arc, instead of Western, since I'm in New York? And if using the Western Arc is fine with where I'm located, and the dish is possibly pointed wrong at the Western, then why does the Check Switch give me strong signals for all 3 satellites?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Rochester NY HD locals are on eastern arc, so you should have an eastern arc dish.

As far as the missing channels ... on a working receiver as long as check switch passes for a satellite (which it does for all three satellites you mention) then the receiver considers all the channels on that satellite receivable. Channels that you cannot subscribe to (such as other market's locals) and that are regionally restricted are eliminated but the rest should show up in your guide. On the Hopper channels are mapped down to the same number as the SD versions. The "All Channels" guide should show all HD and SD channels.

Actually receiving those channels depends on getting the signal from the right transponder on the satellite. If one of the transponders was weak due to a poor dish aim, bad LNB or other problem the channel would show in the guide but show "signal loss" when you attempt to watch.

Your receiver may have more wrong with it than the hard drive. Once you have a working Hopper your channel problems may go away. If your receiver came used from another subscriber and was not refurbished by DISH their parental controls may still be present. Resetting the receiver to factory may help ... but if you're getting a new receiver you may want to wait.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Yes- you really need an Eastern Arc setup for your Hopper since you are in Rochester NY. You're certainly NOT going to get local channels in HD with the Western Arc setup. 129 is really low in the sky for your location, so you should go through and make sure you are getting most of the 129 transponders (you won't get spot beams, but you should get all the national cable channels). Getting a 1000.2 Eastern Arc LNB and repointing should fix you right up.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I think it's also going to be really hard to be sure of anything until you get that known bad receiver replaced. Since you know at least a part of it has failed, the rest of it kind of becomes suspect if other problems pop up like this.


----------



## DialgaChampion (Aug 27, 2015)

I just had the receiver replaced today, and while the hard drive in this one is working, I'm still missing the HD channels. Checked the guide, set it to "All Channels" and also checked in the settings to make sure "HD and SD" was selected. Also tried "HD Only". Same thing, the HD versions of the channels are not appearing in the guide at all.

I need to have the installer come back anyway to switch the setup to the Eastern arc for my locals, but maybe you can help clear something up for me. The installer who set up my 1000.2 Western dish said that all I need is the Eastern LNB, and he can use my existing dish and equipment, and just re-point it.

On the other hand, other people are telling me that for an Eastern set-up, I also need a different dish, a different skew plate, a different arm and a different bracket.

Do you happen to know anything about this?


----------

